# Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2018 — Βιντεάκια από τις εκδηλώσεις



## nickel (Nov 6, 2018)

Παρακολούθησα από απόσταση τις φετινές εκδηλώσεις για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης. Είδα τα δύο βιντεάκια από την εκδήλωση της meta|φρασης και είμαι στη μέση από το βιντεάκι της πρώτης εκδήλωσης της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ. Όλα τα θέματα έχουν το δικό τους ενδιαφέρον και θα πρότεινα να τα ακούσετε όταν κάνετε κάποια χαλαρή δουλειά. Έχω αφήσει και ένα ανεκπλήρωτο χρέος...

*Στρογγυλή τράπεζα με θέμα «Χάσμα γενεών στη Μετάφραση;»*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYRZ3LwDuKA

*Στρογγυλή τράπεζα με θέμα «Τη γλώσσα μου έδωσαν ellhnikh»*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJkovdzMEwg

*«Λογοτεχνία και μετάφραση», πρώτη εκδήλωση στο «Μήνα της Μετάφρασης» της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OhXduFmtKE


----------

